# se rappeler / se souvenir (de) + nom / infinitif passé



## raphaelenka

Bonjour,
est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que l'accadémie française refuse:
se rappeler de quelque chose et qu'il faut dire se rappeler quelque chose

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

En effet, le verbe *se rappeler* est un verbe transitif. Je ne crois pas que l'Académie soit la seule à le dire !


----------



## raphaelenka

Certes mais il est tellement courant d'entendre : je me rappelle de lui, par exemple.
En fait, il y un réel décalage entre l'oral et et la théorie. Dans connexions 3, un manuel destiné à des élèves pour la préparation du DELF, on nous dit que le verbe se rappeler peut être suivi de "de", aucune préposition ou "que". Etonnant, non?


----------



## CapnPrep

Le Petit Robert accepte la préposition, mais uniquement


> "avec un pronom personnel compl. représentant un être humain : _Tu te rappelles de moi ?_"


En effet, je ne vois pas bien comment on construirait cette phrase autrement. _Tu te me rappelles ?!?!
_
Et _Je me le rappelle_ au lieu de _Je me rappelle de lui_ ?? Possible ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, possible.
J'ai l'impression que c'est le seul qui marche d'ailleurs. Avec les autres pronoms personnels, on doit insérer une préposition _de_.

De même, lorsque le verbe est suivi d'un infinitif, on utilise _de_ :

_Je me rappellerai de ne plus te téléphoner avant 9 heures, tu es trop grognon quand tu n'es pas réveillé._


----------



## sylviette

Bonjour,

On dit que ces deux verbes ont une strucuture différente :

_se rappeler quelque chose_
_se souvenir de quelque chose_
Pourtant, j'ai vu souvent écrit le verbe _*rappeler*_ avec la préposition _*de*_

Alors, ma question est si on peut dire _*se rappeler de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose *_?

Par exemple, je pourrais dire :

- Quand Arthur rencontre Lauren, il découvre qu’elle *ne se rappelle pas de lui *et il essaie de lui expliquer leur histoire.

Ou il faudrait dire :

-... il découvre qu'elle ne se souvient pas de lui.
ou tout simplement : -... il découvre qu'elle ne le reconnaît pas.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## tie-break

sylviette said:


> Pourtant, j'ai vu souvent écrit le verbe _*rappeler*_ avec la préposition _*de*_
> 
> Alors, ma question est si on peut dire _*se rappeler de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose *_?


 
Mon humble avis c'est qu'on ne pourrait pas le dire mais beaucoup de gens le disent , la faute en effet est très repandue parce-que on fait la construction erronée sur la base de "se souvenir" qui, contrairement à "se rappeler", a besoin de l'article


----------



## chrisandchantal

Comme dans toutes langues, le parler et l'écrit sont souvent différents et la règle pour se rappeler (sans de) et se souvenir (avec de) est généralement mieux suivie à l'écrit. Cela ne rend néanmoins pas la faute moins sérieuse car on se rappelle certainement une personne, un visage, un rêve, et l'on se souvient bien de vous!


----------



## Calamitintin

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi tie-break... Notre parole contre celle de Marc Lévy ? 
Il me semble plus correct de dire que Lauren ne se souvient pas d'Arthur. Mais je dois avouer que "se rappeler de" ne me choque pas ...on l'entend beaucoup !
++
Cal


----------



## moe0204

À l'origine, le verbe _se souvenir_ était uniquement impersonnel : "il me souvient", puis son emploi s'est peu à peu calqué sur celui de _se rappeler_ en devenant : "je me souviens".

Puis, c'est le verbe _se souvenir_ qui a influencé le verbe _se rappeler_. En effet, comme l'a dit Tie-break, "se rappeler quelque chose" adopte très souvent la construction de "se souvenir de quelque chose", et devient ainsi : "se rappeler de quelque chose", qui est une construction incorrecte.

Mais, de même que la construction "je me souviens" est devenue correcte avec le temps, on peut penser que la construction "je me rappelle de" le deviendra aussi.

Notons enfin que la forme "il me souvient" n'a pas disparu de l'usage avec l'apparition de la forme "je me souviens", mais reste souvent cantonnée à l'usage littéraire.

Ainsi, pour résumer :
_- Il me souvient d'avoir dansé._ Correct
_- Je me souviens d'avoir dansé. _Correct
_- Je me rappelle avoir dansé._ Correct
_- Je me rappelle d'avoir dansé. _Incorrect


----------



## geostan

Les erreurs par une fausse analogie sont fréquentes. C'est un des moyens par lesquels la langue évolue. Néanmoins, il y a un deuxième problème si on veut accepter se rappeler de + nom. Que va-t-on faire du pronom réfléchi?  Elle s'est rappelé(e) de ...?

Cheers!


----------



## wsxxsw

Bonjour,

Dans les deux phrases, je ne comprend pas oú il faut que mettre "de" ou pas.

1) Je ne me rappelle plus rien
2) Je ne me souviens plus de rien.

[…]

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Sazanka

1) Je ne me rappelle plus rien => possible en language courant, à l'oral,  mais incorrect : je ne me rappelle plus _de_ rien
2) Je ne me souviens plus de rien. => correct

Cordialement


----------



## Anne345

_Se rappeler_ se construit sans préposition, alors que _se souvenir_ se construit avec la préposition _de_ : _se rappeler quelque chose_, _se souvenir de quelque chose_. 

Donc les deux phrases sont correctes : 
1) Je ne me rappelle plus rien
2) Je ne me souviens plus *de* rien. 

Mais les erreurs sont fréquentes !


----------



## Maître Capello

Sazanka said:
			
		

> 1) Je ne me rappelle plus rien => possible en language courant, à l'oral,  mais incorrect : je ne me rappelle plus _de_ rien



Comme l'a bien expliqué Anne, il faut éviter l'usage de la préposition _de_ avec _se rappeler_. Ainsi _Je ne me rappelle plus rien_ est correct non seulement dans la langue parlée, mais également dans la langue écrite, alors que _Je ne me rappelle plus « de » rien_  est une construction fautive (même si on l'entend souvent de nos jours).

Au fait, on dira donc : _Je m'*en* souviens_, mais : _Je me *le* rappelle_…


----------



## Sazanka

Je vous prie d'excuser mon erreur. Si je commence à corriger des fautes qui n'en sont pas par de vraies fautes on n'a pas fini !

Mille pardons


----------



## Thomas1

_Je me souviens bien d'en avoir entendu parler._
_Je me souviens bien en avoir entendu parler._
Lequel est correct si l'on résoudre un test, s.v.p. ? Y a-t-il une différence entre eux dans la signification pour les natifs ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## victoria1

Je choisirai la première phrase car on se souvient *de* quelquechose et non quelquechose. Mais attendons la réponse d'un expert.


----------



## Thomas1

Alors, regardez l'exemple suivant :

se souvenir (d')avoir fait
(The Oxford Hachette Dictionary French-English)

Il est dans l'entrée de _se souvenir de _mais ici les auteurs du dico ont mis la préposition entre parenthèses, alors n'est-elle pas obligatoire ?

Thomas


----------



## Peter&Steven

Bien vu. On peut effectivement dire "se souvenir avoir fait" ou "se souvenir être allé", avec les auxiliaires être et avoir. Par contre c'est toujours "se souvenir *de* quelque chose" sinon tu peux dire "se rappeler quelque chose"


----------



## Claire's return

Les deux phrases me semblent correctes et je n'y vois aucune différence.


----------



## Montaigne

Grévisse admet les deux constructions avec "avoir" et "être".


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Grevisse admet les deux constructions avec "avoir" et "être".


Plus précisément, c'est avec des infinitifs passés que Grevisse donne des exemples où il admet l'omission du _d'_ tandis qu'il la condamne avec les substantifs… Cherchez la logique dans tout ça ! Quant à moi, j'emploierai toujours le _de_ avec le verbe _se souvenir_ (et jamais avec _se rappeler_).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
j'ai lu une phrase qui m'a frappée : "J'espère tu te rappelles encore de moi."
Je sais que ça semble tout à fait normal à l'oreille, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre la construction grammaticale, car "se rappeler" est suivi d'un COD, sans préposition, non ? par exemple, "je me rappelle ton nom." Et pourquoi ici c'est "de moi" ?
Merci d'avance de m'éclairer !


----------



## Aus Babylon

Bonsoir,
Tu as parfaitement raison. Selon la grammaire traditionnelle, _se rappeler_ est suivi d'un COD. La construction avec _de_, condamnée par les puristes, est imputable à l'influence de l'expression synonyme _se souvenir de_.
À +
Aus Babylon


----------



## Aus Babylon

Précision:
Dans la phrase que tu cites, il ne serait pas possible de mettre un COD: une faute telle que _*tu te me rappelles, _ce serait une horreur_._ C'est peut-être une autre raison pour laquelle l'évolution linguistique a donné naissance à la construction _se rappeler de_.
Quoi qu'il en soit, si on veut se mettre à l'abri de toute critique, il faudra dire: _Tu te souviens de moi._


----------



## pot36

les classiques restent toujours la référence:

_Mais *je ne me rappelle pas de vous* (...). Qu'y a-t-il pour votre service?_ (Raban, Marco Saint-Hilaire, _Mém. forçat_, t. 2, 1828-29, p. 209). 

_C'est vrai, dit le père Chapdelaine, *je me rappelle de* ce temps-là. Il n'y avait pas une seule maison en haut du lac: rien que des sauvages et quelques chasseurs_ (Hémon, _M. Chapdelaine_, 1916, p. 75).


----------



## Maître Capello

pot36 said:


> les classiques restent toujours la référence


Non, ces rares exemples ne sont justement pas des « classiques »… En français soigné, il ne faut pas employer la construction indirecte avec _se rappeler_.

Par contre, contrairement à ce qui a été dit _supra_, avec un infinitif, on peut parfaitement avoir la préposition _de_:

_Je me rappelle avoir dansé._ 
_Je me rappelle *d'*avoir dansé. _  (tour vieilli mais non pas incorrect!)


----------



## putakli

Ce n'est guère choquant, à mon avis que se souvenir et se rappeler se construisent de la même manière, parce que l'un et l'autre n'ayant pas tout à fait la même signification, on peut avoir envie d'utiliser cette nuance pour faire des distinctions comme quand on dit "Cela ma rappelle des souvenirs"


----------



## geostan

Peut-être, mais lorsque l'emploi de _se rappeler_ peut causer des difficultés, j'aime recourir à _se souvenir_ pour en sortir.

Il se rappelle... moi?
Il se souvient de moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Peut-être, mais lorsque l'emploi de _se rappeler_ peut causer des difficultés, j'aime recourir à _se souvenir_ pour en sortir.


 Je fais la même chose…


----------



## Jofre

Bonjour le monde !

je voudrais savoir si *se le rappeler* est grammaticalement correct.

Ci-dessous le context dont j'ai sorti la phrase, une traduction de l'anglais que j'ai effectué de la référence qui suit : T.C. Boyle, "Sitting on Top of the World", 1998

[…] mais il y avait quelque chose de troublante chez celui-ci. Celui-ci elle *se le rappelait*. —C'est trop tôt, elle dit finalement, mimant ses propos avec ses mains, comme si le verre était imperméable au son. Elle se souleva de la table, où était posé le jambon, intact, et les oeufs, à moitié mangé, d'un pas _déterminé_, alla jusqu'à la radio. La radio était placé juste sous la fenêtre devant laquelle il se tenait, et lorsque elle prit le micro et enfonsa le bouton elle se trouva à moins d'un metre de lui. L'épaisseur de la fine paroi du verre qui les séparait […]

Merci pour votre soutien.


----------



## snarkhunter

Jofre said:


> […] mais il y avait quelque chose de troublante chez celui-ci. Celui-ci elle *se le rappelait*.


Bonjour,

Oui, "elle se le rappelait" est ici correcte (on _se rappelle quelque chose_, alors qu'on _se souvient de quelque chose_).

Toutefois, c'est plutôt la ponctuation qui rend le texte peu clair.
On gagnerait à écrire par exemple :

"... mais il y avait quelque chose de troublan*t* chez celui-ci *:* celui-ci*,* elle se le rappelait."

Et attention à "quelque chose" qui, en tant qu'_expression_, s'accorde au masculin.


----------



## Jofre

Merci, je suis très reconnaissant de savoir ces règles grammaticales.

Est-ce qu'on peut dire ici, prenant en considération ton dernier message, _celui-ci, elle s'en rappelait_ . J'ai entendu mon prof dire que c'est incorrect, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi.

Merci encore !


----------



## snarkhunter

Jofre said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire ici, prenant en considération ton dernier message, _celui-ci, elle s'en rappelait_ . J'ai entendu mon prof dire que c'est incorrect, mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi.


Non, on ne peut pas. Toujours pour la même raison : parce que "se rappeler" implique la présence d'un _Complément d'Objet Direct_ _(COD)_.

"Celui-ci, elle se le rappelait."

Et, si l'on tient vraiment à la présence de "s'en" dans la phrase, on est alors obligé d'utiliser le verbe "se souvenir (de)".

"Celui-ci, elle s'en souvenait."

Je pense qu'il doit déjà exister ici de nombreux fils détaillant ces deux constructions grammaticales et leurs particularités.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,
on se rappelle quelque chose, on se *le *rappelle. _*le** = cela*_
On se souvient _*de *_quelque chose, on s'*en *souvient. _*en = de cela*_


----------



## enpleinecerisaie

Si j'ai bien compris la totalité des suggestions ci-dessus, on emploie soit "se rappeler DE", soit "se rappeler"? (Au moins, dans la langue parlée?) Et pour éviter toute confusion , on peut se servir du verbe "se souvenir de"?


----------



## Roméo31

> Si j'ai bien compris la totalité des suggestions ci-dessus, on emploie soit "se rappeler DE", soit "se rappeler"?



Non, on ne peut dire cela. Les constructions régulières sont rappelées par Atcheque (message 29). Notamment, on se rappelle qqch. On n'a pas le choix entre se rappeler qqch. et se rappeler de qqch.* Se rappeler de qq ch. est fautif *(même si on le trouve souvent, notamment dans la langue parlée), sauf dans le cas suivant :
se rappeler + de + infinitif passé est correct. _Il se rappelle *d'*avoir volé._ Il est toutefois vieilli. Préférer :_ Il se rappelle avoir volé._

Il est rappelé par ailleurs, que l’emploi de _se rappeler_ comme transitif direct n’est pas possible avec les pronoms compléments _me, te, nous,_ _vous._ En effet,  on ne peut pas dire :_ Je me te rappelle, Tu te me rappelles, _etc.



> Et pour éviter toute confusion , on peut se servir du verbe "se souvenir de"?



Oui, on peut.


----------



## snarkhunter

Roméo31 said:


> *Se rappeler de qq ch. est fautif *


Oui, mais pas dans la totalité des cas : lorsque "de" est un article indéfini, certaines constructions sont ainsi valides.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, lesquelles ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Un exemple simple :

"Je me rappelle" + "de belles promenades" = "je me rappelle de belles promenades"

Ici, "de" n'est pas grammaticalement relié à "je me rappelle", mais à "belles promenades", expression pour laquelle il a la fonction d'article. Et pourtant, dans le flux de cette phrase, on trouve bien "je me rappelle de".

Au singulier, la même phrase donnerait "Je me rappelle une belle promenade". CQFD !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Autant je suis opposé aux formes "incorrectes" quand elles amènent ambiguïté ou perte de précision, autant je m'amuse de la stigmatisation des formes "incorrectes" dont l'emploi est généralisé et qui par ailleurs n'enlèvent rien à la précision de la langue.
_Se rappeler de qqch_ peut être jugé fautif par des puristes, mais n'amène ni confusion ni ambiguïté.
Qu'il faille savoir que certains puristes le condamnent, bien sûr — mais se l'interdire ou vouloir l'interdire aux autres est simplement de l'intolérance, voire du mépris pour nombre de bons auteurs (la langue parlée n'est pas la seule concernée !)

En prévision des habituelles critiques intégristes, j'ouvrirai le parapluie de l'Académie Française (mais oui), avec ce fragment du discours de réception de Frédéric Vitoux :





> Certes, la tournure « je me rappelle le passé » est préférable à « je me rappelle du passé », mais Claudel tenait « se rappeler de » pour correct et même élégant.
> Heureux pays de haute civilisation où l’on se dispute encore sur de tels sujets !


----------



## Roméo31

Voici ce que dit l'Académie française elle-même, dans son dictionnaire (art. "Rappeler"). Il ne s'agit donc pas du discours d'un récipiendaire à l'Académie, fût-il F. Vitoux (écrivain, journaliste) :



> Pron. _Se rappeler quelque chose_, en retrouver le souvenir, être en mesure de l'évoquer. _« Vous rappelez-vous ce fait ? – Je ne me le rappelle pas. » Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu, avoir fait cela _(on a dit _Je ne me rappelle pas d'avoir vu, d'avoir fait cela_). _Tiens, je me rappelle qu'il m'a raconté un jour cette histoire. Il ne se rappelle plus ce qui s'est passé_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Se rappeler se construit avec un complément d'objet direct. On dit Se souvenir de quelque chose mais on doit dire *_*Se rappeler quelque chose.* _



En outre,_ L__e_ _bon usage_ - qui n'a pas la réputation d'être un ouvrage puriste - écrit :



> *Se rappeler se construit, selon la règle, avec un objet direct* : Se rappeler son enfance, son instituteur.  Je me le rappelle.  La chose que je me rappelle. —* ° Se rappeler de**, dû à l’action analogique de se souvenir de, est fréquent dans la langue parlée : il échappe à un écrivain qu’on interroge (E. Berl, Interrogatoire par P. Modiano, p. 126), à un Premier ministre qui improvise à la télévision (L. Fabius, voir le Monde, 7 sept. 1984, p. 7). Par écrit, cela reste relativement exceptionnel, si l’on met à part la correspondance familière et les journaux intimes.+



(C'est moi qui ai graissé.)

* Il est rappelé que le symbole ° devant un mot signifie, dans le bon usage, que ce mot n'appartient pas au français régulier.

Et l'on pourrait, bien évidemment, citer bien des ouvrages qui vont dans ce même sens (par ex. le "Hanse" et le _Grand Larousse illustré 2016_, pour qui  "la construction _se rappeler de_ est fam. et fautive").

Il importe d'indiquer, sur ce sous-forum (et, singulièrement, à ses usagers dont la langue maternelle n'est pas le français) la forme (directe ou indirecte) de "se rappeler" qui est considérée comme régulière (= se rappeler qqn ou qqch., hormis l'exception vieillie rappelée aux messages 21 et 31) et celle (se rappeler de qqn ou de qqch. ) dont l'emploi expose grandement  à la critique ou à la correction.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Roméo31 said:


> En outre,_ L__e_ _bon usage_ - qui n'a pas la réputation d'être un ouvrage puriste - écrit :


_Le bon usage_ *a* la réputation d'être un ouvrage puriste...





> Heureux pays de haute civilisation où l’on se dispute encore sur de tels sujets !


----------



## danielc

CapnPrep au #4 a écrit
Le Petit Robert accepte la préposition, mais uniquement
"avec un pronom personnel compl. représentant un être humain : _Tu te rappelles de moi ?_"

Donc devrais-je dire "Je me rappelle mon professeur de maternelle" ou "Je me rappelle de mon professeur de maternelle"?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

"mon professeur de maternelle" n'étant pas un _pronom personnel complément_, on n'a pas le choix ici et seule la première formulation est donc correcte (ie. "Je me rappelle mon professeur de maternelle.").


----------

